# Right to hunt



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

Check this out. Hope it passes. Could be a major win for anti hunters if it does not. http://www.azstarnet.com/news/local/gov ... 38281.html


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe there are about a dozen eastern states that have passed similar bills already...so I'm pretty sure AZ won't have any problem passing it as well...


----------

